# deer processing



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

found a good deal for deer processing located in paris township off route 172 between minerva and louisville 
$60.00 cut wrapped and frozen nice facility walk in cooler and freezer also offers good trail etc. 
HUDY'S DEER PROCESSING 330-862-2584


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good info. I use Edinburgh (spelled right??) meats. about 75 to 80 depending on what you want done. That 80 includes 10 lbs of bulk italian sausage. It is a little more for italian links. Good work and you can get your hide back if you want it. Hope to use them a bunch this year!!!

Huntinbull


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Razu, located in paris township off route 172 between minerva and louisville 
come on now 172 does not go between these towns. 44 & 30 do.
Do you mean rt172 in Paris, little burg of a town. I've seen one in the town and 1 just east of Paris just south of 172. Let me know I might use them, I'm in Canton and thought of Don's custom meats south of Wanyesburg on 171. He charges $80. for basics but are very clean and vacuum sealed.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's a good list of places that process... http://www.thenaturalresource.com/hunting/BUTCHERS_00.php


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry for the confusion header should have read paris: between minerva and louisville-east canton just to give an idea for those who never heard of little burg called paris


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've had trail bologna from Huty's and it AWESOME!


----------



## mandolinsuperstar (Feb 20, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a place to have deer processed near Parma OH? I've slowly accumulated my safety course, some gear, and some places to hunt over the last few years, and will hopefully take my first deer this fall/winter. I have no idea where to take it for processing. 

Also, how does it generally work? Do you just show up with a field dressed animal and drop it off, or do you need reservations? 

Any info is appreciated (Ravenna is a little far to drive but this thread seemed like a good place to start). Thanks!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

mandolinsuperstar said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to have deer processed near Parma OH? I've slowly accumulated my safety course, some gear, and some places to hunt over the last few years, and will hopefully take my first deer this fall/winter. I have no idea where to take it for processing.
> 
> Also, how does it generally work? Do you just show up with a field dressed animal and drop it off, or do you need reservations?
> 
> Any info is appreciated (Ravenna is a little far to drive but this thread seemed like a good place to start). Thanks!


I dont know who is in your area, but I get quite a few from cleve because 480 and the turnpike also from parma run right to me. I can take them 24 hrs and usually you get them back in 2 days until wed of gun season, then it takes a lil longer.


----------

